# casting practice next weekend



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

was woundering if anyone wants to get together next weekend for sme more casting. i know alot of people didn't get to come this sat and next weeknd is supose to be warmer.. let me know i had alot of fun meeting everyone this weekend and would like to meet more of u. anyway let me know and maybe we can meet at cox at 11 again


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I will do my best to make it. I enjoyed "putting the eye ball" on some P&S folk and shaking hands for the first time on Saturday. They all looked like fine people! I'll bet they can fish too! I'll bring my old antique twelve footer to show what we had to fish with "back in the day".


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

if the weather holds....I can make it Saturday....I know HC56 ain't got squat ta do...besides tormenting me


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> if the weather holds....I can make it Saturday....I know HC56 ain't got squat ta do...besides tormenting me


Thats right, Beyatch!  

Don't see a problem, except having an unlocked field to get on this time. 

We got LUCKY on Sat. Guess I better give VA Beach City a call.

Actually Ribs .. U-DA-MAN for this gig. You want to go back to Cox, or somewhere else?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Dyhard said:


> IThey all looked like fine people! I'll bet they can fish too!



You did meet Al, right?

He is FINE people.

FINE for MOWING my YARD


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i'm not sure where else to go. who with the city do i need to call to ask about going to cox?


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*I'll make the call.*



ribs54 said:


> i'm not sure where else to go. who with the city do i need to call to ask about going to cox?


Obviously I spoke to the wrong person or department.

I'll call the school and ask who to deal with, give them a call and post the info here for you to followup later in the week.

Will post the results here.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Here's the deal....*

Whoever I spoke to at Parks and Rec was WRONG last week.

They have no control over HS fields until March, and then it is limited.

I left a message for the Cox Asst. Principal and will wait for his reply. I understand there is supposed to be a fee.

Also left email for a fellow P&Ser with a nearby HS connection, doing a little begging for our group.

I'll post when I have something more definite.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

thanks a bunch u know cape henry has a big field to


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

too bad we would all get arested cause it is a private school
mabe bayville park


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

well we don't want that to happen hopefully cox will be open


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

would anyone mind if i tried out one of their custom rods this weekend. or someting that at least has some more backbone than my tsumani?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ribs54 said:


> would anyone mind if i tried out one of their custom rods this weekend. or someting that at least has some more backbone than my tsumani?



was wondering why ya didn't ask....will bring em this weekend.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

just thought of it. i want to try something some some more backbone. see if i improve on my distance


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Hey NS4D*

This whole Progear/butt length? has me going. Can I put your progear on my rods and toss it?

BTW looks like Va Apprasior is on board if we find a field.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

can i get a count of who will be there sat. still not positive where we'll be going hopefully cox but we will hopefull know something but tues or wed


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> This whole Progear/butt length? has me going. Can I put your progear on my rods and toss it?


AS long as ya don't blow her up   ...


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

ribs54 said:


> can i get a count of who will be there sat. still not positive where we'll be going hopefully cox but we will hopefull know something but tues or wed



No call from Cox, I am trying to find another spot close by.

I'm in. Got a BBall game with JR at 1:30, but will have a little time to cast if we meet at 11:00 again.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

11 sounds good if anyone is up to it maybe we can get some grub before hand?


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

*Can't amke it but...*

Has anyone thought of trying Virginia Wesleyan. They have some really big back-to-back fields that my daughter used to play field hockey on. I doubt there are any athletic activities going on this time of the year. Maybe a small contribution to their athletic fund? I know it would be more convenient for the guys coming down 64.


----------



## fcbandgdog (Dec 14, 2004)

*Fc*

On days where I can be available, I am sure that I could secure FC. This week however..I cannot be available on Sat. 

Frank


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

can wego cast at chesapeake city park or is that to far for everyone


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

count me in where ever you decide to go. 
i'll be throwing my zzipy and 5500 but i will bring along my 1509 if anyone wants to try it. and if VA brings that butt with him you can try throwing something with alot of backbone. i also have some construction flags if someone has a measuring wheel to mark distance.

VA should i bring a check??

see you all sat if ya can pull it off.

frank


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

i have one for ches aprk anyone else HC can we get cox??


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Have not heard*

from anyone at COX.

So..... I certainly have no problems with a run to Chesapeake.

Also could come a little earlier for some Java anywhere but Charbucks or Mickey D's ... I'm talking bout REAL coffee, not that pretend burned up crap most places sell.

If anyone else has a problem going to Chesapeake, speak up, if not.........


Who will be coming?


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

ok here we go.....

sat jan 5 2005

11am till our arms fall off at chesapeake city park

who is coming?

also for anyone who wants to go... where u want to go before hand for some coffee or grub


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

ribs54 said:


> ok here we go.....
> 
> sat jan 5 2005
> 
> ...


OK two questions
1 Where Is Chesapeake City Park?
2 Has anyone ckd to make sure its OK? Would hate to drive all the way down to get chased off.

Ck out Franks post from the Distance Board, sounds like a big field....

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=103572#post103572


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

chesapeake city park.... 64 east to greenbrier south exit go about 4-5 miles down and u'll see a golf course on left and a small jail on right.. therea is a turn off to the right, right past the jail to a huge park.. that is it it will be avaible not sure exactly where we will be jsut drive around the park and u will see my red dodge dakota


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Sorry Guys, Chesapeake is to far for me. I'll catch you all next time at Cox.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

*Please reconsider...*

Ches. is not more than 25 minutes (without Indian River traffic) from Cox.

Think about coming. Dyhard.

If its the drive, I live in Great Neck and would be happy to give you a ride.


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

would love to see as many people as possible this is a good time to eat at people minds about different ways to ast and fish.. ilove getting pointers. always good to try something new especially if it works


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

And yall made fun of me saying Hampton was to far but in Hampton we could eat breakfast then cast then do Bass Pro Shop then on to Hooters for wings and beer <of course we wouldnt look at the gals> but I will drive to Chesp and not complain, now whos being lazy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*camcorders*

I've got a portable monitor that a camcorder can hook up to....so we can be see how we are casting


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I've got a portable monitor that a camcorder can hook up to....so we can be see how we are casting


Great! It will be nice to give it a break from all that Gay Porno you film in your garage


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

that would be great if we could see our casting thanks alot does everyone understand my direction?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> Great! It will be nice to give it a break from all that Gay Porno you film in your garage


well if you can stop bringin them in my garage.....


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

no prono my wight be there sat and that would be a no no for porno


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

im good to go at chesapeake park. 11am. will be there about 10 myself. any changes or if you all want to meet for coffee, post it.

frank


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

also dyhard, your welcome to ride with me, live at lynhaven and holland.

frank


----------



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

glad yall can make it i will be there around 10:30 or so i wil be looking for ya what will u be driving


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

red f-150


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shooter said:


> And yall made fun of me saying Hampton was to far but in Hampton we could eat breakfast then cast then do Bass Pro Shop then on to Hooters for wings and beer <of course we wouldnt look at the gals> but I will drive to Chesp and not complain, now whos being lazy


Shooter, shut yo mouth, Hampton aint but a 30 min drive to Ches.   

I'm in and Va Appr. is coming too. Be leaving around 9 so should be there around 10ish too. Will be in Johns Green Jeep I think.

Al, will bring a one # spool, what does the Pro gear hold, 17 or 20#.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

HighCap56 said:


> Ches. is not more than 25 minutes (without Indian River traffic) from Cox.
> 
> Think about coming. Dyhard.
> 
> If its the drive, I live in Great Neck and would be happy to give you a ride.


Thanks for the offer, however, I was working it in between two obligations in the Cox area. Is it possible that the gate stays open at the Cox field? I do need the practice of casting and pulling out blow ups. Before I got a Penn 525 mag I could blow up with the best of them. We called them "SNARLS".


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*I can't make it Saturday*

I play in the Over The Hill Bowl every year to benfit the Help and Emergency Response shelter in Portsmouth. It's a series of tag football games that is held every Saturday the day before the Super Bowl. I get a team from work to play each year. This year's bowl is at 11am at Churchland High School.
If anyone is interested in playing, just show up at the high school at 11am. There is a small donation of about $30, which includes a T-shirt and food after the games. 
The fields are big enough to cast on, too. I dunno. Maybe you guys could play football AND cast. Or one or the other. Just a thought.
It's a great time and a bunch of semi-old guys playing football. Check out the website at:
http://www.overthehillbowl.org/index2a.html


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK who wants to do some swaping, I am making up some *dirt spikes* just in case there ain't no field goals to lean the rods against. I will trade a custom made dirt spike or sand spike  for whom ever is making up weighted golf balls. I need a 4oz, 6oz and 8oz and if Cdog keeps giving me a hard time I have his custom sand spike I might be willing to trade  only need 1 of each so hurry with the offers while I got the welder hot.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Shooter said:


> OK who wants to do some swaping, I am making up some *dirt spikes* just in case there ain't no field goals to lean the rods against. I will trade a custom made dirt spike or sand spike  for whom ever is making up weighted golf balls. I need a 4oz, 6oz and 8oz and if Cdog keeps giving me a hard time I have his custom sand spike I might be willing to trade  only need 1 of each so hurry with the offers while I got the welder hot.


huh...spikes fer golf ball????ya gota deal


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> huh...spikes fer golf ball????ya gota deal


Ya got the S in the wrong place  spike for balls but seeing how I am such a nice guy I might work with ya  *yea I know yall are spitting your drinks on the screen over the nice guy thing but just remember prices will reflect on your evil come backs*


----------

